# What do you think of the spoiler?



## vance_pounders (Dec 31, 2008)

I got the Lip Spoiler on my 05 Goat with 06 lights. 
Tell me what you guys think.


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

need to see a picture with more of the car, looks pretty good so far, nice subtle aggression to it.


----------



## 04BLKGOAT (Apr 27, 2007)

From what I can tell from the picture, the spoiler looks good, but need to see some pictures of the whole car.


----------



## vance_pounders (Dec 31, 2008)

I'll post more pictures up later. 
Thanks for the input so far.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

That is a really nice subtle spoiler, nothing ricey about that!!:cheers


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm not a fan of lip spoilers to be honest. But I love the color!


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Is it the JHP lip spoiler with matching holes?


----------



## mcwheels (May 24, 2010)

I like the lip spoiler.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Anything is better than the factory spoiler. First mod i did was remove it.


----------



## vance_pounders (Dec 31, 2008)

Yes, it has matching hole with the factory ones. 
Thanks I love the YJ color. 


Heres some more pictures of the spoiler and overall car. I've had it for about year now and I'm hoping I've been taking care of it. It originally had 13k on it now it has almost 30k. 
Tell me how you guys like it. (Other than the bird crap, over my freshly waxed car)


----------



## vance_pounders (Dec 31, 2008)

more


----------



## vance_pounders (Dec 31, 2008)

last batch


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

Nice pics vance. I never get tired of looking at YJ goats. You should color match the sap grilles. 

Lip spoilers seem pretty popular here. Not really my style, but I actually don't hate the stocker.


----------



## vance_pounders (Dec 31, 2008)

The stock spoiler isn't to bad. I have all 3 spoilers right now. 
When I bought the car it has the sap spoiler on it , http://www.gtoforum.com/attachments...-effects-question-06_brazen-full-sap-rear.jpg , and he gave me the stock one too. I had been looking around and say all of the peoples spoiler deletes and sorta liked it but still wanted a spoiler to bring it all together. 

Do you have any pictures of color matched sap grilles? (FastFrank)


----------



## GTOnC5owner (May 26, 2010)

*how much is that beast?*

also check out this fornt bumper i got on my goat its from whiskey tango


----------



## Gunslinger (Jan 5, 2010)

The rear spoiler always kind of irked me. Just didn't like it. That and the font grilles were the two things I didnt really care for. I took mine off a few weeks ago and love the way the car looks sans spoiler. Now I just have to fill the holes and and repaint it, good thing I live in So. Cal where it never rains







[/IMG]


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

The lip spoiler is much better looking than the stock IMO. I need to get off my butt and order one. Also like your front grilles.


----------



## vance_pounders (Dec 31, 2008)

I hope you get one soon, make sure to post pics if you do. I really wanna see how it looks in other colors.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

Vance, I love your first pictures. I see in the side view you have the same problem I have. Yellow seems to attract dive bomber birds. Nice splat on your rear panel. Newly waxed. . . ouch, Birds 1 GTO 0 :lol:


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

vance_pounders said:


> The stock spoiler isn't to bad. I have all 3 spoilers right now.
> When I bought the car it has the sap spoiler on it , http://www.gtoforum.com/attachments...-effects-question-06_brazen-full-sap-rear.jpg , and he gave me the stock one too. I had been looking around and say all of the peoples spoiler deletes and sorta liked it but still wanted a spoiler to bring it all together.
> 
> Do you have any pictures of color matched sap grilles? (FastFrank)


I don't suppose you'd consider parting with that sap spoiler would you?

Sorry, I don't have any pics of color matched sap grilles. But I'll see if I can find some. I know I've seen some somewhere.

Edit:
Here is a blue one.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Nice spoiler. Looks sharp.

I like the stock one fine though.


----------



## vance_pounders (Dec 31, 2008)

I may be willing to part with it for the right price. With the size and weight for shipping though it may not be worth it.


----------



## 04BLKGOAT (Apr 27, 2007)

vance_pounders said:


> more


Nice Pictures. I like the spoiler, looks great!:cheers


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

vance_pounders said:


> I may be willing to part with it for the right price. With the size and weight for shipping though it may not be worth it.


I was actually kind of kidding when I asked if you would sell it. But now I'm curious. I've shipped spoilers from other types of cars, and it's not that expensive. I'll pm you about it and see what the right price might be.


----------

